# NE SPRING PLAYDATE 2014



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is that time of year again!! 

We will be hosting our annual Havanese Playdate at our home on SAturday June 14th (with the 21st as a raindate). 

We are in North Central NJ.. 

The fun starts at 11am 

As you all know, all of these playdates are charity events. 
This year I am asking for monetary dontations or donations of Auction "baskets" to support Molly's Wish. 

Molly's Wish is an organization, started by my friend Sharon Fay up in Syracuse, NY. It is an organization that educates the public about puppy mill and pet store dogs. They attend many dog events, and work with children, teaching them how to handle dogs. 
Every year they hold a large event, which is being held in October 2014. They will have an auction, which is why they need nice basket donations They also provide monies to dog rescues who need financial help with puppy mill dogs. 

Please let me know if you can come. Please let me know how many people and pups will be attending so we are sure to have enough food. 

COMING:

Rita ----------------------Riley & Reo
LInda--------------------Freddie, Scudder, Bella 
Laurie & GAbe------------LIly, Lexi, Logan, Laila
Lauren, Vinnie --------------Massimo - WHOO HOO!
Julie ----------------------Piper & Riley 
Holly----------------------George
Mimi -----------------------Hobbs
Saundra, Mark --------------Bella, Tucker, Lukey 
Meredith-------------------Honey
Kevin------------Ozzie, Tucker 
Phyllis-------------------------Winnie & Gracie
Lorraine------------------Beau & Buddy
Ann-----------------------Jersey 
Lisa & Rosie ------------------Daisy
Nancy, Kurt------------------Lily 
Sharon , Pat -----------------Marty, Max & Holly
January, Craig ------------------Raffi & Rinci
Dave, Heather -------------------Buddy
Janet
Linda, NIck-------------------Ocho, Bella & Sophie
Janet ------------------------Archie
Sheri, Dave -------------------Bo
Pam, Hubby, 3 boys----------------------Harley
Ivy, Rich----------------------Mikko & Tevya
Donna & Ellie-----------------------Vera & Rosa
Janet ------------------------Olive
Sherry, SArah-----------------Hank
Mike, Gabby, Amelia-----------Leo
Marielle & Marianne --------------Molly
Katie -----------------------Cole
Steve, Adrienne -2 kids--------------Bailey
Brie----------------------------Jasper
Michele, Alan-----------------Guapo, Paisley & Layla
Elizabeth & Mike--------------Molly, Bailey & Erie
Karen----------------------Dugan, Brady & Devon
Sue-----------------------Lucy & Coco


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Yippee! I will be there, 1 person, 2 dogs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We wil be there. If Teddy is still with me, I will have 4


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

We wouldn't miss it!!! 
Jen, David, Tim and Mae


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes! We can finally come!!
Lauren, Vinnie & 1 Chocolate Mossimo!!
:whoo::cheer2:


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll finally be home in NJ around that time. Hobbes and I will be coming!

-Mimi


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

Count us in! January and Craig (humans)
Raffy and Rinci (dogs)


----------



## jsmith2615 (Feb 9, 2014)

Please keep us posted about your friends event up in Syracuse. I am an hour away and would love to help and attend!!! Thanks!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Janine - go onto facebook and search for Molly's Wish - the event is in the beginning of October but she is constantly doing fund raisers and going to events. You can follow along and see more about the event!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

JUST FOUND OUT THAT Noodles from my last litter should be here for the playdate. That means that Mae, Noodles, and Aisling will ALL be here!!!!! Not so exciting for you all - but for me - TERRIBLY EXCITING!!   eace:eace:eace:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Laurief said:


> JUST FOUND OUT THAT *Noodles from my last litter should be here for the playdate.* That means that Mae, Noodles, and Aisling will ALL be here!!!!! Not so exciting for you all - but for me - TERRIBLY EXCITING!!   eace:eace:eace:


I love Noodles and am a big fan of him! Exciting!
(Will let you know about me and Henry, if we can make it, at some point.


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

Laurie - Archie and I would love to attend, again. Not sure yet about my husband. Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay - Janet & ARchie!!!


It is getting closer!!! AT least two of my new puppies will be here - they will be 12 weeks old!! So if anyone wants to get their puppy fix - you need to come!!!


----------



## Lucky Mom (Apr 27, 2014)

Bo wouldn't miss it. His mom and dad, Sheri and Dave will be there too!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We are up to 48 HAVANESE so far!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

:clap2: The more the merrier, right? At least with Havies.


----------



## SherryLee (Mar 20, 2014)

This sounds like a wonderful Event! So brave and generous for you to host such an event. We live in Hillsborough and are waiting to bring our new Havanese, Hankins "Hank", home in 2 weeks. My daughter, Sarah and I, Sherry, would love to join the festivities. Also, please email me if we could bring our little guy over for a playdate sooner to continue his socialization. Would LOVE to meet your Havanese family. Private message me your address. 
Sherry


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Lily and I are so excited!!!! Kurt is too!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is getting closer - we are up to 53 pups!!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

OMG! Have you warned the neighbors?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

lol - thankfully they are used to me having lots of people here - and the puppies are always quiet. After years of doing this, I have not gotten a complaint yet - and sure hope to never get one


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Laurief said:


> lol - thankfully they are used to me having lots of people here - and the puppies are always quiet. After years of doing this, I have not gotten a complaint yet - and sure hope to never get one


If they ever complain, just invite them too. A bunch of Havs and Hav puppies will soften them up for sure. lol

Sorry I'm in MA 'cause these playdates sound like so much fun. Enjoy everybody. The rest of us will have to wait for the photos. Take lots and lots for us.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I do always invite the one older couple on one side of my, and they come over for the food, and bring their plastic dog with the bobble head - place it on the table and we all laugh that they "brought their dog" lol


----------



## lilac258 (Jan 9, 2010)

Molly and I hope to be there and maybe Molly's Gram. That's 2 more adults and another havanese!!!
-Marielle


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

eace:eace:
Oh my Oh my 

We are up to 56 Dogs!!!!!! This is going to be a really fun day!!! 
Michele, my weather lady, what's it going to be like?? 

Pray for sun!!! 

And please don't forget to bring a donation for Molly's Wish. Monetary donations are great - or they can use gift baskets for their annual auction. 
Sharon will here to answer any questions you might have about Molly's Wish. 

Can't wait to see everyone!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*WE are one week away.......*

from this fabulous playdate!!!!!

This will be the only one I have this year (son getting married in the fall) , so I hope that all that can come, do come!!!

Please remember to bring your lawn chairs, and your donation for Molly's Wish

Raindate is set for Sunday June 22nd. Watch here for an announcement if the weather is questionable next week.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!!!


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

Hobbes and I are getting excited! He's getting a haircut tomorrow and we've moved back to the tristate area so it will be a new groomer so no laughing if he comes out looking like a terrier or a maltese! 

I might have missed it somewhere, but I don't see your address on your website. Are you going to post it on here or send it out via PM? 

See you all soon!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The weather for Saturday is expected to be really nice. They yard will be a little soggy from the rain this week so save the pups baths for after the play date. I'd anyone need the address, please pm me.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo: Two days away :whoo::whoo:

Don't forget: Lawn chair 
Donation 
and all those sweet Havies!!!!


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

I wish I live in Jersey area.....


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

The ones of us that aren't close enough to go, wish you a GREAT get together. You'll need to take a panoramic view picture with 56 Havs and owners and a video of playtime. Have a wonderful time and we're hoping for the best weather play date.
Hugs from SouthEastern VA,
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## SherryLee (Mar 20, 2014)

My daughter and I are SOOOO looking forward to meeting the community of Havanese and new friends. I am especially looking forward to getting TONS of advice from those so experienced!

See everyone Saturday! Sherry, Sarah, and Hank


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

"Hav" the best time at the playdate everyone !


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I guess that means that you are not coming ????? I am bummed!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Enjoy your Spring Playdate tomorrow everyone. Please tease the rest of us with lots and lots of photos. Have fun:whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks to you all that came to the party yesterday. We had a very nice time!!! 

A special thank you to all who donated to my charity. and Lauren, you were AMAZING at getting donations from companies! Thanks girlie!!!

Idid not have an opportunity to take pictures, but I know that many did, so hopefully they will post them soon.

PS = the total count is 57 dogs!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah where's the pics .?:whoo:


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I was there but didn't bring my camera:frusty:. I'm waiting for the pics, too! Some were put on Facebook. Jen, see what happens when you don't show!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

:Cry: plus I was without my pups, talk about separation anxiety! I had a lovely weekend with my parents, and a cooking class making fried chicken. My cousin Steven was at the play date with his family and Bailey hope you got to meet them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am collecting a bunch of pictures off of facebook from people who were here. I have to work today, and have one of my little babies here for the weeks (12 weeks old) so when I find time, I will post some.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Not a great one since Hubby was so far away but Look how awesome everyone and their furbabies look!!

*Laurie, you did an AWESOME job!!!.. We had such a fun time and it was so nice meeting everyone


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Lauren - it was so much fun!


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

Hobbes and I had an awesome time at the play date. Plus it was so nice to meet people in person!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We had a great time meeting new people! Thanks Laurie & Gabe!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

A message from Sharon, from Molly's Wish 

"Thank you all for coming to Laurie and Gabe's playdate.....I had a ball and especially, thank you for all your donations to Molly's Wish...It was so appreciated and I wish that you all can make it to our event on October 4th in Cicero, NY....."


----------

